# Hello! New MAC artist eager to learn and meet new people!



## narcissa (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm new here but have been lurking for about a year, now. I LOVE this board and fully intend on supporting because it'll come into good use with my new job as MAC MUA! I'm so excited to be here and hope I can help anyone with questions once I get started. 

I'm excited to meet all of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Love,
nars aka sami


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey!!!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## JollieJanice (Sep 27, 2008)

lol welcome and congrats on the new job. Good Luck with all your endeavors!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome to the site


----------



## narcissa (Oct 5, 2008)

Yay you guys are so cute! Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Oct 5, 2008)

Congrats on the new job! Welcome to the site.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

Welcome! I hope you enjoy it here and find many new references to bring in to your job also!


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on the new job!


----------

